# well hello everyone



## adamk (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi people, i have recenty brought a 1.8t 225 tt, and loving it, lucky swapping it for my audi a3 i prefer the tt s much better, anyway hello everyone


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## adamk (Aug 4, 2009)

is the ttoc membershp the same as this website?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice choice. Any pics :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

adamk said:


> is the ttoc membershp the same as this website?


No the TTOC is seperate , membership includes a quaterly (or so) magazine and a selection of whatever goodies we have lying around when you sign up.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## adamk (Aug 4, 2009)

whats the difference ttoc and this , is this the forum for ttoc,

got some pics but will try upload them when cleaned it and foxed the clutch pedal


----------

